# best dog training shoes?



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

i am looking for a good pair of summertime dog training shoes. I tried crocs but could not find my size anymore (14). Would like something that dries quickly and is ok in cover (stickers, thorns, etc...). any thoughts? Would also prefer not have my wife laugh at me when leaving the house wearing them.

Cheers,


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

how about a good ol pair of georgias???


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Bean boots...can't beat the guarantee.


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## AlaskaDogNews (Mar 3, 2009)

You mean for you to train in, not with right? 
Of course you do. It depends on the weather and the terrain. I had great spring boots, for mud and cold weather on today and my feet were burning by the end of the day. 72 degrees in Palmer Alaska, TYJ! It's been a cold 24 months. You want to have enough traction and comfort for the day. Be able to move fast to work with the dogs. I usually carry rubber boots, ExtraTuffs, good lightweight hiking boots, and medium quality running shoes. Usually running shoes whos life has diminshed a bit so if they get wet or dirty its no big deal. I tend to trip in boots on rough terrain but I'm pretty awkward now. 
Im waiting for weather where I can train in rubber flipflops.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Keen sandals...or Keen anything for that matter, they are the best shoes I've ever owned. I'll never buy any other brand!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Keen sandles everyday if temp is above 45.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Much shoes/boot and Keens


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Cowboy boots, they work for everything! Just don't squat with yer spurs on!


----------



## 5labs (Oct 28, 2005)

Muck shoes are what I wear and I love them. http://www.muckboots.com/dls.htm


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I like steel toe boots .


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I wear muck boots when its wet or cold http://www.dogsafield.com/departments.asp?dept=57 and Sanuks when its warm and dry. 

The Sanuks are my favorite shoes, way pimp.










SM


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

If your not going to use an e-collar don't you need a pair of running shoes


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

txgsp said:


> I tried crocs but could not find my size anymore (14)......
> 
> Cheers,


 they have your size http://shop.crocs.com/pc-15-4-beach.aspx?navcategories=2,120 crocs rock click the black color and select size, all the way up to mens 15/16


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Seems to be a thread for 'Clint "White Shoes" Johnson'. ;-)


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

For medium weather Muck Boot "Muckster" (they have a better bottom than the garden type) and I have a higher one but as soon as it's warm it's Keen Venice or Newports. I also found a pair of winter hiker Keens good to -25 below for cold days.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I wear muck boots when its wet or cold http://www.dogsafield.com/departments.asp?dept=57 and Sanuks when its warm and dry.
> 
> The Sanuks are my favorite shoes, way pimp.
> 
> ...


I will own a pair of Sanuks before the end of the day! What is the world coming to when I am getting shoe advice from Shayne?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I love Crocs; although they aren't much protection in thorny locust areas


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

Hate spending 80.00 on a pair of shoes. My wife agrees with Shayne. WAY PIMP> ordering today.

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

txgsp said:


> Hate spending 80.00 on a pair of shoes. My wife agrees with Shayne. WAY PIMP> ordering today.
> 
> Thanks.


Got my pair Bass Pro this morning...get a size bigger than you typically wear...I wear 9.5 to 10 and the 10s were way to small...had to get a pair of 11s.

I can tell you already these are going to get worn a LOT this summer.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I will own a pair of Sanuks before the end of the day! What is the world coming to when I am getting shoe advice from Shayne?


Next thing we know, you'll be wearing a matching pouka shell neckless!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Next thing we know, you'll be wearing a matching pouka shell neckless!


Someone kill me now.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

They look hot in the picture...does the fabric breathe?


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

I will have to say Keen also.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Wiredlabz said:


> They look hot in the picture...does the fabric breathe?



Six large air holes pers shoe....62 degrees here today and my feet were cold wearing them...shoes do not offer much warmth.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

VANS - $25









Or leather wolverines $100

or rubber boots from home depot for $15


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Hoppy's hubby bought a pair of the Sanuks and loved them....so she bought him another pair because we found them on sale!  I don't remember the name of the store, but it was near North Mrytle Beach, SC


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Keens much of the time, Muck shoes the rest of the time. I have no complaints about either but the Sanuk look comfy enough to look into.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Danner Pronghorns or Danner GTX.Used to wear scandals,but got tired of being ate up by bugs. My training group makes fun of my black socks,boots and shorts.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Six large air holes pers shoe....62 degrees here today and my feet were cold wearing them...shoes do not offer much warmth.


Im embarrassed for you.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Im embarrassed for you.


I was just answering a question…my manliness is in tack.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

You can find Crocs in large sizes, 3X and 4X, at Mack's Prairie Wings. Try this link:
http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-CRX10002S

These shoes will fit sizes 14 through 17.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Brad,

Go with Keen Sandals. Just about all I wear. Won't find anything more confortable.

Janet


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> Brad,
> 
> Go with Keen Sandals. Just about all I wear. Won't find anything more confortable.
> 
> Janet


I do the flip flops during the winter and muck boots in the summer because everthing is under water in the summer and the fire ants like to float around until they run into your legs and the tear you up


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I like these;

http://www.shoebuy.com/funtasma-clown-01/266273/566224?cm_mmc=pricegrabber-_-none-_-none-_-none




I am sorry, I just couldn't help it.
Hopefully, at least one person laughed!!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

For Summer dog training you cant beat Merrels water shoes. This works best for me. It's a little on the salty side economicly, but what a great shoe and it doesn't look as stupid as those crocs.

http://www.merrell.com/us/#store/M/M-F/15121M-29107/


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I will own a pair of Sanuks before the end of the day! What is the world coming to when I am getting shoe advice from Shayne?





Patrick Johndrow said:


> Got my pair Bass Pro this morning...get a size bigger than you typically wear...I wear 9.5 to 10 and the 10s were way to small...had to get a pair of 11s.
> 
> I can tell you already these are going to get worn a LOT this summer.





Mr Booty said:


> Next thing we know, you'll be wearing a matching pouka shell neckless!



Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

DKR said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.


Keep dreaming brother


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Ecco has a slip on that is the most comfy shoe I have found. Not waterproof, but very comfortable with good support. Not cheap either.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Im embarrassed for you.


Wrong wrong wrong That was colder than the hiding welfare checks under training boots.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Check these training shoes out, awesome for the Amish trainer!



http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

greg magee said:


> For Summer dog training you cant beat Merrels water shoes. This works best for me. It's a little on the salty side economicly, but what a great shoe and it doesn't look as stupid as those crocs.
> 
> http://www.merrell.com/us/#store/M/M-F/15121M-29107/



Ding, ding ding...winner winner chicken adobo dinner (Filipino teriyaki, recipe on request)


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Mr Booty said:


> Check these training shoes out, awesome for the Amish trainer!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/


Hey ain't proprioception a nasty word?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Hey ain't proprioception a nasty word?


I'm not sure, I'll have to dust off the old Webster's and look it up.

I hear all real cowboys and the ones that play at football are wearing them.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> Check these training shoes out, awesome for the Amish trainer!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/


*I bet those ain't gator proof! Although I think that Bobbyb was wearing those at Cajun?

Aaron*


----------



## LeadMaster (Dec 17, 2008)

I prefer the lace up crocs because they don't absorb water, don't slip off and offer more protection than flip-flops.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *I bet those ain't gator proof! Although I think that Bobbyb was wearing those at Cajun?*
> 
> *Aaron*


Yes he was!

He's suppose to bring three sacks of crawfish over this weekend and I don't care if he's barefoot.;-)

He's got one of those fancy new crawfish boilers from; www.bluebugboilers.com


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

I ordered a pair of Cabellas wellington gortex boots for 90 and have worn them for all around use for 2 years with no leaks. 11 in high, work well for most water use, if need higher, worth putting on hip boots. comfortable, not insulated, good wear. dont like changing shoes/boos all thetime
Bud


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

Thomas D said:


> Bean boots...can't beat the guarantee.


Bean Boots are the best. I have the 10" uninsulated in brown. Thinking about adding the low-cut shoe. They are a classic and will outlast your Crocs or Keens by 10 years.

Muck Woody Max when it's cold.


----------

